# Bindings



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

New replacement snowshoe bindings finally showed up. Should have checked out the warranty years ago. Yukon Charlie snow shoes from Sam's club probably 10 years ago. Shoes are like new but the nylon straps had turned to dust. Sent me new bindings at no cost. Not bad for $40 shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny how this winter makes snowshoes a necessity. I had to put some new bindings on my old Bear Paws and they were great. No buckles, snaps, leather. Just rubber. Slide your foot in and stretch the rubber around the heel. Done. For a look at them: http://thinkingafield.org/2014/02/reacquainting-old-snowshoes.html


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I had considered the inner tube fix but was trying to some of my Paracord that I have lying around. I had a workable fix but it was nice that their warranty covered me even without a receipt. (Who keeps a receipt 10 years?). Good customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

That's good to know Fred. ..I bought a set the first week of December...from Dunhams.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I should be over by your place chasing coyotes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Taught both boys how to snow-shoe this Winter. It's always been more novelty than necessity in my area. However, this year that "Double Determination" post/hunt was my first snow-shoe hunt and it was cool. ...It was also a necessity. I think we would have made way too much noise without them if I was punching through the crust.


----------

